# Try making the engine in a different way !!



## minh-thanh (Jul 11, 2022)

Hi All !!!

A question that I have wondered for a long time : Is it possible to make an engine ( Stirling , steam , internal combustion engine ... ) with simple tools and machinery  ?
  So , I decided to try with the stirling engine , using basic tools and machinery and available materials . If it works, I'll make the internal combustion engine...


----------



## Sprocket (Jul 11, 2022)

Minh Than,
I like the idea! "Paso Kid " showed a hardware store steam engine a while back
Hardware store steam engine
It is a way for people to start if they have little access to tools. Good way to introduce kids. I had thought to try a hardware store I.C. engine sometime,
but sometime hasn't gotten here yet. 
I'll watch.
Doug


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 12, 2022)

Hi Doug !
Thank you !
 As you proved : IC  can run with a different type of "camshaft" with your "UFO" project
   With this engine, I try to use what I can and get the engine running - Run or not wait for the results  
  With the IC engine, I would do everything: cylinders, gears, camshafts...everything including the ignition. , Cylinder diameter about 25 mm would be easier .
  If successful , it will be an inspiration to others who do not have lathes , milling machines and special tools ... 
 Of course, that's the hope, the outcome is still a mystery


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 14, 2022)

Hi All !
Making crankshaft :








Video :


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jul 14, 2022)

Here is the good tips..

Experience and tips stirling engine.


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 14, 2022)

I know   wedsite "jan.ridders "
I have read, He shares very good experiences about engines .


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 18, 2022)

Hi All !
 Right now, I don't know if the engine is running or not, but I like it a bit nicer, so I painted it.








And video part 2  of the crankshaft


----------



## Sprocket (Jul 18, 2022)

This project will really make you miss your machines. But this is how everything was done long ago. Good start!
Doug


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jul 18, 2022)

minh-thanh said:


> Hi All !
> Right now, I don't know if the engine is running or not, but I like it a bit nicer, so I painted it.



I never painting the hot end of the stirling engne. The paint can be a hot barrier to transfer heat into the cylinder to heat up the air. And if need more hot, the paint will burn away.


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 19, 2022)

Sprocket said:


> This project will really make you miss your machines.
> Doug


 



Mechanicboy said:


> I never painting the hot end of the stirling engne. The paint can be a hot barrier to transfer heat into the cylinder to heat up the air. And if need more hot, the paint will burn away.


I don't care because the way I do it is different from yours
      What worries me is that the crankshaft is quite heavy and it needs counterweight - adding counterweight makes it heavier and adds more friction


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 21, 2022)

Hi All  !
An update : Displacer .







_



  PS - A little info for someone interested : I will sell this engine for about .....1...0000 USD ._


----------



## a41capt (Jul 22, 2022)

Sprocket said:


> Minh Than,
> I like the idea! "Paso Kid " showed a hardware store steam engine a while back
> Hardware store steam engine
> It is a way for people to start if they have little access to tools. Good way to introduce kids. I had thought to try a hardware store I.C. engine sometime,
> ...


Minh-Thanh,

For an IC engine, Henry Ford’s first engine comes pretty close to doing it without machine tools. Mostly plumbing parts, perhaps a torch-drill-files-sandpaper and lots of “elbow grease”

Here’s my version:


John W


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 22, 2022)

a41capt said:


> Minh-Thanh,
> 
> For an IC engine, Henry Ford’s first engine comes pretty close to doing it without machine tools. Mostly plumbing parts, perhaps a torch-drill-files-sandpaper and lots of “elbow grease”
> 
> ...



My goal is to make a compact engine and from there I develop more , maybe I2 ..... . Henry Ford's engine is too long .


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 23, 2022)

Hi all !
I went out for some work today, on the way back I " bought " a special metal to make flywheel 
 Because it's special, the price is special too: " FREE "


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 24, 2022)

Hi All !

My flywheel.
  There was a mistake that made the iron ring not round well


----------



## awake (Jul 25, 2022)

minh-thanh said:


> Hi all !
> I went out for some work today, on the way back I " bought " a special metal to make flywheel
> Because it's special, the price is special too: " FREE "


I have quite a lot of that exact type of metal!


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 27, 2022)

Hi All !
 A little update



more :


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 28, 2022)

Hi ALll !
A update :


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jul 28, 2022)

Your engine run so well. 

Tried to run fast with heat on side of displacer cylinder as the drawing shows?


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 28, 2022)

With this engine, I think "moderate " running will be better, not necessarily running very fast, running slow it has its beauty because   can see everything in motion...
  Anyway, Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ShopShoe (Jul 28, 2022)

That turned out very well.

I wasn't sure what it was going to look like, but it looks good, too.

I agree that these look best running at a slow to medium speed.

Thank you for posting,

--ShopShoe


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jul 28, 2022)

minh-thanh said:


> With this engine, I think "moderate " running will be better, not necessarily running very fast, running slow it has its beauty because   can see everything in motion...
> Anyway, Thanks for the suggestion.



As I showed the drawing to insulate the heat inside along with a part of displaces the cylinder inside to avoid heat loss and run economically. 

To regulate the speed of stirling engine, you can regulate the height of the flame with the regulating knop in the same way as you do with a kerosene lamp when you regulate brightness/darkness.  You can use spirit/alcohol instead kerosene due less soot.

An Ky-Ko stirling fan are using 1 liter kerosene in 48 hours and the height of flame can be regulated as a kerosene lamp.


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 28, 2022)

If I really want to make an efficient, economical engine.. I'll do it like the video below, and change it to a fan or something...add a few things like legs, alcohol lamp ...and honestly it's too easy for me, and sure performance , saving is very high, better , nicer...  ,





 But This topic is just what I wanted to present: "another way to make an engine"
  If someone finds it interesting, they can build it, it's very simple, and of course they can do it better, better than me....good for them.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jul 28, 2022)

Here are these drawings which are good to study dimensions and build if you wish..



			http://www.modelesavapeur.com/telechargements4/s-morya-fan-senft-05-01-06.pdf
		




			http://www.modelesavapeur.com/telechargements4/kyko-fan-stirling-jdw-complet.pdf
		




			http://www.modelesavapeur.com/telechargements4/s-stirling-watercooled-05-01-07.pdf


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 29, 2022)

Hi All !
Story continues....
  I just made a preliminary design 
I will use iron pipe with ID 25mm and I think when finished it will probably have ID of 27mm
First how to cut gears , maybe I'll make a gear cutter using a 12 volt motor
 A long term project....


----------



## Steamchick (Jul 30, 2022)

My Father used a scrap brake cylinder to make a steam cylinder for an engine. Not sure iron pipe will machine to the right grain as a proper bit of cast iron.... material temper condition is all important to get good grey iron.

K2.


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 30, 2022)

Steamchick said:


> My Father used a scrap brake cylinder to make a steam cylinder for an engine.
> 
> K2.


That's also a way
Thanks !

I have used all the available as well as purchased: aluminum, brass, steel, cast iron , Stainless Steel..
  And including the welded steel tube which is 2.3mm thick and when finished it's only 1mm thick and I use it in several internal combustion engines, flame eater, they're pretty good.,


----------



## Sprocket (Jul 30, 2022)

Well done! It still amazes me that Stirling Cycle works at all. 
Doug


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 30, 2022)

Hi Doug !
Thank you !

  A behind story : I had  instructed some students in Viet Nam to do a topic at school on stirling engines , then they sent me pictures and videos -  engines are so ....bad , and I said to them : " why not make it more beautiful . .." The answer I got was: " me , we don't have the machines to do it "
  This is also my answer to them


----------



## kwoodhands (Dec 22, 2022)

My first engine was an oscillating engine with a brass 6" nipple for the cylinder. I think I used a holesaw to cut the piston, then turned it on a drill press to sand it smooth. I do not recall what the piston was made of. At the time the only metal tools I had were the DP and hand tools. I made the flywheel from a scrap of 1/2" x 3" MDO ( medium density overlay) . Used a holesaw to cut it out . Hooked it up to the compressor with plastic tubing and a lever valve . The piston rod was a 1/4" diameter steel rod that I threaded 1/4-20 at each end. 
I couldn't believe it when it actually worked. Still have it someplace in the shop.
This got me interested in metal working and engines in particular.


----------

